# Destin Florida Wake Board/Shore Surfing C&C Welcome



## CMfromIL (Jun 29, 2012)

Today I was down on the beach with my camera taking more pictures of the family while on vacation.  Then I saw this group of kids having a blast.  I normally just click away, but thought perhaps I'd talk with them first and see if they minded me taking pictures.  The conferred with their folks, who said fine and away I clicked.  Using the 70-200 with the 1.4 extender.  Set to TV with the shutter speed 1/1000.  F/ was around 4.0-5.6 depending upon the moment.

Took about 40 various images, here are the 'best'.  I have emailed all copies of the pictures to them as well.

1.  Getting set







2.  The lady.  She was the most refined.






3.  Boy #1.  Not as athletic of the others, but gave it a go.






4.  Boy #2  Second most athletic.  






5.  Boy #3  The most athletic of the bunch.  Really went all out






6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.  The money shot.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 29, 2012)

Just a bunch of good fun pictures. I like the last one, and well, the second one although not a great shot, was quite nice to look at.


----------

